# Just curious...



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

As everyone knows, I have Pyrs. 
Well, they have been very busy killing all sorts of little critters lately. This week alone I have found a ground hog, a mole, a momma possum, and all her babies. Yesterday they both had a field mouse in their mouths.
Haven't had any rabbit issues this year in the gardens either.
Normally we are thick with rabbits, I see plenty, but nothing in the gardens has been touched. I assume Maggie and Murphy are getting them as well.
But here's the thing, they ate the mice, I assume they are eating the rabbits, as I haven't found any and I know we have them, thickly.
But, they didn't eat the ground hog, possums, or mole....just pretty much played them to death by the look of them...didn't even really bite them. 

They manage to do away with coyotes really well, but of course never touch them beyond the really ugly killing.
These small animals weren't torn up at all.

Seems odd to me, when ya'lls dogs catch some little thing, do they eat it? Or just let it be?
I can't decide if my two are just odd, or just picky eaters! LOL!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Well.... its been awhile that first year we had rats, rabbits, squirrels but now with only 2 acres we are all cleaned out- the cats bring in baby mice and birds... thats about it-

The bunnies they would eat, everything else no, I remember throwing and especially juicy looking rat to one dog - out of habit he caught it and then the look on his face! he spit it out! Not sure why but they dont really eat the rodents.....


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Showing remarkably good taste for a K9 I'd say.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine doesn't hunt anything...She also won't eat raw unless I don't feed her for two days, otherwise she buries it and eats it when it's nothing but bones...So wasteful. Groundhog she barked at and flung into the air until it was able to get away.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

My momma dog Daisy is an avid mole and mouse hunter. She usually uses them as a teaching tool for her puppies and never eats them, but she did kill one and brought it to the puppies to eat when she was ready to start them on food. It was pretty cute I thought. (That probably sounds nasty) lol! I'm kinda crunchy!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think it sounds nasty at all Jen..Many years ago, oh Lord, must be 20 at least..
I had a Gordon Setter/Lab mix named Annie. Well she had the most gorgeous little litter of pups. She never was a hunter at all, until she got pregnant, than look out!
After she had them, when she was weaning, she started hunting again. Brought her pups all sorts of things to nibble on.
Actually, she is the reason I now feed all my dogs raw, it just seemed a more natural way for them to eat....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Debi, when I first bought my farm long moons ago the barns were overrun with rats. They were EVERYWHERE. Ugh. The person we bought the place from used to raise a few hogs and few head of beef and he would leave the bags of feed open...didn't put them in anything...not even a trash can. No wonder the place was crawling with them. 

I noticed that every now and then I would hear a squeal followed by a thump. I had no clue what was causing it. One day I found out. My GS was in the barn when I moved something...out scurried a rat. She grabbed it and walked over by the wall and thwacked it into the side of the barn. Weirdest thing I ever saw but there you have it. I think she did more to clear out the rats than the cats did. LOL!


----------

